# Manuelli Growth Rates



## edfluke (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey All. Looking to get a 3-4 inch Manuelli. I was wondering how fast they grow? About an inch per year like rhoms?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello Jay,
I have never owned S. maneulli, but I believe their growth rates in captivity are extremely slow and they don't get as large as in the wild.

I don't know exactly how much they would grow a year, but I'm sure somebody experienced with them will drop by. Keep in mind that growth depends on MANY factors including water quality, tank size, and nutrition quality.
~Taylor~


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Like Taylor said man, growth rate will depend on MANY factors. A Manueli at 3-4" should grow 1" per year . Do a search for a member called: fliptasciouz, i personally think He has one of the best looking mannie's on this site! I know he's had his for a while. I've talked to him recently about how he cares for his mannie and he mentioned he treats his tank with PraziPro, which treats the fish for internal parasites. A wild caught piranha has a very good chance of having an internal parasite, which would easily stunt his growth, especially when they're on a live feeder diet. Most importantly Prazipro is safe for the fish, since piranha's are sensetive to meds. I picked some up and plan on treating any piranha i buy. Better safe then sorry :nod:

Make sure you have a decent sized tank for it. Plenty of filtration and excellent water quality. You also need to provide a varied diet of frozen foods (white meat fish) tilapia, halibut, smelt, silversides, shrimp, etc.

This should help you start out on right foot


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

PaNo617 said:


> Like Taylor said man, growth rate will depend on MANY factors. A Manueli at 3-4" should grow 1" per year . Do a search for a member called: fliptasciouz, i personally think He has one of the best looking mannie's on this site! I know he's had his for a while. I've talked to him recently about how he cares for his mannie and he mentioned he treats his tank with PraziPro, which treats the fish for internal parasites. A wild caught piranha has a very good chance of having an internal parasite, which would easily stunt his growth, especially when they're on a live feeder diet. Most importantly Prazipro is safe for the fish, since piranha's are sensetive to meds. I picked some up and plan on treating any piranha i buy. Better safe then sorry :nod:
> 
> Make sure you have a decent sized tank for it. Plenty of filtration and excellent water quality. You also need to provide a varied diet of frozen foods (white meat fish) tilapia, halibut, smelt, silversides, shrimp, etc.
> 
> This should help you start out on right foot


lmao, a big part of P.Cove's covetted secret for Serra growth is out of the wraps! I have heard of a rhom growing 2 inches (from 9" to 11") in less than 4 months after being treated with prazipro. Another guy had his serra pickup an inch (from 4 to 5") in a little over a month with the help of prazipro.

o btw fliptasciouz's mannie is named sweettooth (also spelled sweetooth in some places), he has videos of it on yourtube.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Like Taylor said man, growth rate will depend on MANY factors. A Manueli at 3-4" should grow 1" per year . Do a search for a member called: fliptasciouz, i personally think He has one of the best looking mannie's on this site! I know he's had his for a while. I've talked to him recently about how he cares for his mannie and he mentioned he treats his tank with PraziPro, which treats the fish for internal parasites. A wild caught piranha has a very good chance of having an internal parasite, which would easily stunt his growth, especially when they're on a live feeder diet. Most importantly Prazipro is safe for the fish, since piranha's are sensetive to meds. I picked some up and plan on treating any piranha i buy. Better safe then sorry :nod:
> 
> Make sure you have a decent sized tank for it. Plenty of filtration and excellent water quality. You also need to provide a varied diet of frozen foods (white meat fish) tilapia, halibut, smelt, silversides, shrimp, etc.
> 
> This should help you start out on right foot


lmao, a big part of P.Cove's covetted secret for Serra growth is out of the wraps! I have heard of a rhom growing 2 inches (from 9" to 11") in less than 4 months after being treated with prazipro. Another guy had his serra pickup an inch (from 4 to 5") in a little over a month with the help of prazipro.

o btw fliptasciouz's mannie is named sweettooth (also spelled sweetooth in some places), he has videos of it on yourtube.
[/quote]

Opps! Didn't know it was a secret, lol. It can't be that big of a secret, do a search for prazipro and theres several topics about this and how its help lots of p's grow!


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

just got a manuelli and i cant wait to get this med and see what effects it has on it. i got the manny from shark aquarium and its probably 5 inches or so. had it about 24hrs and hasnt eaten any shrimp yet. i know this fish will take patience, but im dedicated.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

So let me get this straight, rhoms do not get huge in the wild (over 16inches TL) without prazipro?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i have had my manni since March... he was about 4" he's now almost 6". he has his own 75gal.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

hastatus said:


> So let me get this straight, rhoms do not get huge in the wild (over 16inches TL) without prazipro?


haha, good point.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Like Taylor said man, growth rate will depend on MANY factors. A Manueli at 3-4" should grow 1" per year . Do a search for a member called: fliptasciouz, i personally think He has one of the best looking mannie's on this site! I know he's had his for a while. I've talked to him recently about how he cares for his mannie and he mentioned he treats his tank with PraziPro, which treats the fish for internal parasites. A wild caught piranha has a very good chance of having an internal parasite, which would easily stunt his growth, especially when they're on a live feeder diet. Most importantly Prazipro is safe for the fish, since piranha's are sensetive to meds. I picked some up and plan on treating any piranha i buy. Better safe then sorry :nod:
> 
> Make sure you have a decent sized tank for it. Plenty of filtration and excellent water quality. You also need to provide a varied diet of frozen foods (white meat fish) tilapia, halibut, smelt, silversides, shrimp, etc.
> 
> This should help you start out on right foot


lmao, a big part of P.Cove's covetted secret for Serra growth is out of the wraps! I have heard of a rhom growing 2 inches (from 9" to 11") in less than 4 months after being treated with prazipro. Another guy had his serra pickup an inch (from 4 to 5") in a little over a month with the help of prazipro.

o btw fliptasciouz's mannie is named sweettooth (also spelled sweetooth in some places), he has videos of it on yourtube.
[/quote]

agree


----------

